# intel m/b how to o/c



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an E2200 on a dg31pr intel mobo.I heard that its not possible to o/c on this mobo?I hope its not true.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Doesn't look it is possible on that MB.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have been told already by Pheadrus what he said is completly true. Your board isn't very good at it and your power supply is crap and wouldn't handle an overclocked system.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

To be fair I told him after he made this post. But yeah, overclocking isn't really an option without some components that are better suited to it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Phædrus2401 said:


> To be fair I told him after he made this post. But yeah, overclocking isn't really an option without some components that are better suited to it.


yeah it was just as if he didn't believe you though.


----------

